# Over GLOW



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a few of what I call Over-Glow. The pigment I got is soooo bright when charged, I can make a clear that still lets the factory or custom scheme show through in daylight, but light up like a Christmas Tree in low light. Took a bit of tweaking to find the right concentration, but well worth the effort.


----------



## bakgat (Mar 31, 2011)

This is really COOL!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

DT you have done it again that is pretty impressive work


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

D.T.,Is that luminescent powder? I really like the effect it produces on that s-rap ,and the stick, stencil over,very slick! Envious! want to know more.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What is this stuff and whered you get it? Guess really the main question is once we git it what kinda concentration/mix do we make it? 

have you used these at night and how effective are they?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, it's a type of luminescent pigment. Supposedly their own proprietary method of making it for superior brightness and tight particle size. Definitely much better than what I tried anywhere else. Hands down, the brightest I've ever seen. I think a touch brighter than moonshine's pigment. Unfortunately, it's from a chemical distributor I deal with at work and just getting a few kilograms out of them was like pulling teeth. And expensive!!! Normally, 25kg bags @ $3500 is the smallest they sell. 

No good answer on concentration. It all depends on the particle size of the pigment you're using and the medium you're putting it into. You might use 5% in one system and 40% in another. Trial and error.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If one could afford it, I wonder what that would do on a car at night?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Those are SWEET!!!!!


----------

